# M1 0w-40?!



## Derek07 (Apr 25, 2009)

Iv'e asked this question before and i'm going to ask it again lol. 
Does any1 use M1 0w-40 in their 1.8t? I know its 502. approved and is easy to find. But, is it one of the best for the engine? a couple of my buddys say dont use anything else besides m1 0w-40. The dealership was using penzoil i believe but i dont like penzoil products. Any1 have any insight using m1 0w-40? and can it be used during the winter as well? I'll be changing the oil this weekend and will change it every 3k because im boosting 20psi with the giac x chip..thanks


----------



## rracerguy717 (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: M1 0w-40?! (Derek07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Derek07* »_Iv'e asked this question before and i'm going to ask it again lol. 
Does any1 use M1 0w-40 in their 1.8t? I know its 502. approved and is easy to find. But, is it one of the best for the engine? 
 
I ran 0-40 M-1 in my stage 3+ 04 GLI with 1.8T with good results and run this in my present 06 GLI Stage 3 car with zero issues .







Bob.G


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: M1 0w-40?! (rracerguy717)*

M1 0w40 is a very good oil and will hold up fine in your 1.8T. Its all my stage 2 B5 A4 1.8T ever saw. And yes, given its 0 winter viscosity its a good choice for year round use.


----------



## Derek07 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: M1 0w-40?! (bcze1)*

Thanks guys I appreciate your insight. Another question for you. Any1 use pure one oil filters? The guy (My buddy) at pepboys said their like the best filter better then the mobile1 filter because the pureone filter works best with full synthetic oils. Anyone use pureone before?


----------



## Derek07 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: M1 0w-40?! (Derek07)*

my fault the filter is called purolator (pureone)


----------



## BassNotes (Mar 16, 2005)

I've been using M1 0W40 in my 1.8T. No problems with it.


----------



## GrantVR6 (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: M1 0w-40?! (Derek07)*

anyone know of a good place to get in a bigger town? all i can find is 5w 40 or 5w30 M1


----------



## Derek07 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: M1 0w-40?! (GrantVR6)*

pepboys or autozone


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: M1 0w-40?! (Derek07)*

I've seen or purchased M1 0w40 at PepBoys, Autozone, Checker, Advance, Wal Mart, & Cosco. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
To the OP, Purolator filters are fine. Though I still prefer to pick mine up at the dealer.


----------

